# Speckled Trout Help



## njmad (Sep 26, 2008)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>Is there any rig that isfor sure will catch speckled trout. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

> for sure


'For Sure' is not a fishing word(s)....

I use topwater, popping rig, and jigs.....Sometimes some of them work....never for sure....


----------



## backlashnpcola (Jan 19, 2009)

I use two methods you gotta fish early morning here is how I have cought them first I use a slow sink mirror lure colors very green top silver belly red eyes or a white one red eyes 2cd use live shrimp the way I rig is to use a weighted bobber with about 4ft of 20# flouracarbon leader tied to a good hook


----------



## troutslayer31 (Jun 10, 2008)

> *backlashnpcola (3/15/2009)*use live shrimp the way I rig is to use a weighted bobber with about 4ft of 20# flouracarbon leader tied to a # 6 or # 8 treble hook




Don't do this if you don't want to get in trouble haha. It is illegal in the state of Florida to use a treble hook with live bait for speckled trout. Just try an owner multi purpose bait hook on this rig.



But back to the topic, live shrimp is probably your best bet. But another good artificial bait that hasn't been mentioned is a weedless Johnson's Silver spoon. But the best artificial in my opinion is a suspending mirrolure twitch bait. I hope this helps and good luck.:letsdrink


----------



## specktackler04 (Mar 16, 2009)

CHARTRUSE CURLY TAIL 1/4 OZ JIG HEAD


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

Different methods for different situations. Early morning topwater...i like the super spook jr's. You have your sub-surface hard plactics like themirrolure catch 2000. There is also the softplastics like the gulps. The other night on my buddies dock we just used a #6 livebait hook and live shrimp..no weights and no leader. Speckled trout will eat a variety of baits its just about being in the right place at the right time.


----------

